# David Lee Roth working EMS



## Hockey (Jan 5, 2012)

Legendary Van Halen frontman David Lee Roth has stopped "runnin' with the devil" to do God's work -- riding ambulances in gritty neighborhoods throughout New York City to become a paramedic.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,138684,00.html#ixzz1ieAfmg6z


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2012)

Previous threads on this:

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=1858

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=127

Good to see he's sticking with it, though.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 6, 2012)

Ummmm...the article is from 2004.

I was pretty sure he stopped a long time ago, as this was mostly a publicity stunt when he was starting a new radio show or something to that effect. If he is still doing it...kudos! However, I will need something more current than 2004 to validate.

Just looking at that amazing tour schedule which started after his radio show ended in 2006 and looking at his newly announced tour schedule starting 2012...it appears he has had very little time to be an EMT.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Lee_Roth


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 6, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> Ummmm...the article is from 2004.
> 
> I was pretty sure he stopped a long time ago, as this was mostly a publicity stunt when he was starting a new radio show or something to that effect. If he is still doing it...kudos! However, I will need something more current than 2004 to validate.
> 
> ...



That's ok, we don't need him in EMS, we need him back with Van Halen


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> Ummmm...the article is from 2004.
> 
> I was pretty sure he stopped a long time ago, as this was mostly a publicity stunt when he was starting a new radio show or something to that effect. If he is still doing it...kudos! However, I will need something more current than 2004 to validate.
> 
> ...


I didn't even read the article...my bad. :blush:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 6, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> That's ok, we don't need him in EMS, we need him back with Van Halen



Who's Van Halen?? 

I joke, I joke!


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Who's Van Halen??
> 
> I joke, I joke!



Damn kids...


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I didn't even read the article...my bad. :blush:



That's ok...someone has to watch the watchers....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 6, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> That's ok...someone has to watch the watchers....



checks and balances?


----------



## firecoins (Jan 6, 2012)

David Lee Roth and Van Halen have announced they will be touring. 
Hence he is not working ems.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 6, 2012)

firecoins said:


> David Lee Roth and Van Halen have announced they will be touring.
> Hence he is not working ems.



Well you know, when you work in EMS you often need to do something on the side


----------



## firecoins (Jan 6, 2012)

More likely when you do Van Halen tours, you need to do ems on the side. He could easily be replaced by Sammy anytime.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 6, 2012)

firecoins said:


> More likely when you do Van Halen tours, you need to do ems on the side. He could easily be replaced by Sammy anytime.



That line of argument is almost like a nurse vs. paramedic thread.

I thought higher of Sammy when he was a solo artist. Seemed like he was a bit edgier though less energetic than the early VH with Roth.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 6, 2012)

Hagar versus Roth: who would make the better EMT? Who would make the better nurse?


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Would this be a good time to announce that I've decided to become a rock star? I learned a few chords on a guitar I borrowed, and can pretty much play "I'm Just a Gigolo"...well, only the first few bars, and only if I'm not distracted by people singing. I'm going to work hard at this until I succeed or until my next shift, whichever comes first.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 6, 2012)

as they sang, "Go ahead and jump!".


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 6, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> as they sang, "Go ahead and jump!".



That is priceless :rofl:

I think Hagar would have made the better EMT-Basic, no real interest other than driving fast. Or at least above 55.

Roth seems more of the grizzled old medic: as you said "go ahead jump"


----------



## chc1993 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know he attended a Tactical Medic course in Palm Springs within the past few years. From what I understand he takes it seriously.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 7, 2012)

...and Dan Aykroyd collects and carries law enforcement badges.
Yes, really. It says right here on the internet.


----------



## 18G (Jan 8, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> That's ok, we don't need him in EMS, we need him back with Van Halen



Actually we don't need him back with Van Halen... Sammy Hagar was a much better front man!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 8, 2012)

He doesn't have to worry about the paltry pay, that's for sure.


I had a somewhat famous former professional athlete as a patient a short time ago.  That count?


----------



## tcd (Jan 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I joke, I joke!



"I joke, I joke!" reminds me of the recent South Park "Penn State" episode.  Makes me smile a bit. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/17/south-park-penn-state-scandal-jokes-video_n_1099680.html


----------

